# Serious problem about virtualbox-ose after upgrading to 9.3



## sw2wolf (Oct 25, 2014)

After `freebsd-update -r 9.3-RELEASE` on a 9.1 box, `uname -r` shows "9.3-RELEASE-p3". Then I run `freebsd-update upgrade virtualbox-ose` to upgrade to 4.3.18 successfully.

But each time I run `VBoxManage startvm winxp`, it will reboot and `fsck` the system. Even `kldunload vboxdrv` will do the same odd thing.


```
$pkg which /usr/local/bin/VBoxManage
/usr/local/bin/VBoxManage was installed by package virtualbox-ose-4.3.18
```


```
$pkg which /boot/modules/vboxdrv.ko
/boot/modules/vboxdrv.ko was installed by package virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.3.18
```

Regards!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 25, 2014)

sw2wolf said:


> Then I run `freebsd-update upgrade virtualbox-ose` to upgrade to 4.3.18 successfully.


No you didn't. That's not how you update a port. It may have run `freebsd-update` but it certainly did not update the virtualbox-ose port. `freebsd-update` is not used for that.


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 25, 2014)

I've had similar problems, but found they went away after rebuilding the kernel module on the target machine, instead of installing a package built elsewhere.

`# portsnap fetch update`
`# portmaster emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod`

I'm assuming you're updating your ports tree with portsnap and have ports-mgmt/portmaster installed.

If you don't use portmaster, then do `# make -C /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod reinstall clean`.

EDITED: Lots of small changes. I'm getting used to the new forums.
ADDED: Please see wblock@'s post below regarding the kernel sources.


----------



## rmoe (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes, freebsd-update is for the system, not for single ports/packages. But for one reason or another he seems to have 4.3.18 on his system (which is OK and up-to-date).

My first suggestion would be to properly re-install Virtualbox. For that software I would strongly recommend to use the port (rather than the package).

So, with Virtualbox *not* running:

`cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose`
`make deinstall clean reinstall`

Unfortunately I don't remember whether this also takes care of emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod or whether you need to reinstall that, too.

Be sure to stick to the guidelines, for example regarding /etc/rc.conf and /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 25, 2014)

No, emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod is built separately.  It requires operating system source, also.


----------



## sw2wolf (Oct 26, 2014)

I still do not want to use ports. My  whole 9.1-RELEASE was built by using the pkg utility. So I would like to use pkg in 9.3-RELEASE.
Thanks for all your recommendations, I will try to re-install virtualbox-ose by pkg if necessary.


----------



## kpa (Oct 26, 2014)

You need to reinstall the kernel module port by using `pkg install -f emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod`, this will pull in the correct package for FreeBSD 9.3 and install it by force. It needs to be reinstalled by force because the version numbers in the installed package and the one in the 9.3 repository are the same and ports-mgmt/pkg won't recognize the package in the 9.3 repository as an update.


----------



## sw2wolf (Oct 26, 2014)

kpa, what you said is right. Now it works like a charm.

Thanks!


----------

